# over humidified.?



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

so , I've come to the conclusion that my last shipment of sticks are over humidified. The 50 or so sticks are in one of my tuperdor, with 3 65% boveda packs. Ive kept an eye on it for the past couple days and its reading 71%rh, slowly climbing (i think). 

now my question, is this normal? with a week or two in there will it acclimate? I'm guessing one of the box's were probably higher RH ?

any info is greatly appreciated, 

cheers


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

What is the reading today? The plastic will hold the humidity longer as there will be less transfer of air than a wood humidor.

If the rh is still high you may want to remove the Boveda packs and burp that Tupperware daily until you get close to

your desired rh level


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

I opend it yesterday morning, last night it climbed to 70 %. I think it might just take some time. Also smoked one out of there and it was very enjoyable lol. I might just be worrying too much 😁😁


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

relax

Things take time to work out


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A box of over humidified cigars can take several months to drop from 70 to 60 rh.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

I've seen this too, in tupperdores and humidors. Even in the winter. And no "two-way humidification" system I've used ever lowers it. I call BS. 

I'm running my tupperdores and humidor dry right now and only one of them reads below 70% with calibrated hygros. I should add that all of them have recently landed cigars in them.

But I'm NOT obsessing... 



- MG


----------



## soutso (Apr 25, 2014)

All cigars are delivered over humidified. They look better when wet and they are supple and more resistant to splitting and cracking during transit. They generally smoke terribly though. They often light out and taste harsh or bitter.

A cigar truly acclimatised to 60RH is solid to feel and brittle. If you drop one they are almost certain to crack. 

On the plus side, at 60RH the flavours are more pronounced, there are rarely plugging issues and no burn issues. Perfect.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

drunktoad said:


> so , I've come to the conclusion that my last shipment of sticks are over humidified. The 50 or so sticks are in one of my tuperdor, with 3 65% boveda packs. Ive kept an eye on it for the past couple days and its reading 71%rh, slowly climbing (i think).
> 
> now my question, is this normal? with a week or two in there will it acclimate? I'm guessing one of the box's were probably higher RH ?
> 
> ...


The rule of thumb is let them rest one week for each day in transit.
Roughly 6-8 weeks give or take.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The rule of thumb is let them rest one week for each day in transit.
> Roughly 6-8 weeks give or take.


That's assuming they all leave the retailer at the same RH. I say smoke em when they taste good. How do you determine when they taste good, ya gotta smoke em!!!


----------

